# Check these guys out!! San Dieg Reggae Band "Tribal Seeds"



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 13, 2009)

This band just played a free show for the surfrider foundation today in Ocean Beach. They have an amazing new album titles "the harvest". Check them out @ http://www.myspace.com/tribalseeds . Their single "The Garden" is awesome...the whole album is awesome. Ive seen them live a couple times, and this new album blew my mind. Roll one up and check them out.


"one good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain."


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 14, 2009)

6 views...bump...seriously check these guys out.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 18, 2009)

ya i really like their new album. i almost went down to see them in OB but i didnt. I have seen them a few times before tho. You should check out my homies band. They have played with tribal seeds a few times now. Their name is Through the Roots and they are some chillin local so cal reggae. If you like Rebelution and tribal seeds you should dig Through the Roots-www.myspace.com/*throughtheroots**. *


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 18, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> "one good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain."


Whats the name of the song that quote is from??

That exact line is from an O. A. R. song.... Maybe they covered it??

 


Good band by the way... thanks man!!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 19, 2009)

The Wookie-Yeah through the roots is playing with tribal seeds at "the Garden" concert on Nov. 14th at the world beat center. Tribal seeds is doing a 2 hour set...I dont now if I can get enough weed inside for a 2 hour set...that alot of smoke  .

BTF-The quote was from quite a few artists. Bob Marley, Sublime, I dont know who wrote it originally, but its been used a bit. good quote though.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 19, 2009)

its always sketch smoking "inside" the world beat but they usually dont mind when we burn out in front tho. Last time i saw through the roots at world beat my homie told me i had to try and blaze one during his set inside. It was really funny when i was smoking in the crowd cause i a pretty tall guy and there were not too many people in the crowd so i thought id be real easy to spot out but no one really noticed too much haha


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 19, 2009)

im never sketch on smoking. thats why I love california so much. but if your there we should blaze a few up. Im sure i will be with a group of 6 or more, so its pretty easy to keep iton the DL. I just cant wait for a 2 HOUR set...thats sweet.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 19, 2009)

ya ill be there fer sure and im always down to match some bowls too. i dont trip on smoking either but i just wasnt trying to get kicked out of the world beat center cause the ppl who run it dont like that going on inside so much. good luck with your LA confidential too. I just grabbed a LA-Con clone last week. Its a great strain for my insomnia


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 20, 2009)

I already harvested the LA, Im on to Mr.Nice this go round. If you not wanting to smoke inside a venue out of respect for the owners can respect that. The LA Con is an amazing strain though.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 26, 2009)

strictly seedleSs said:


> This band just played a free show for the surfrider foundation today in Ocean Beach. They have an amazing new album titles "the harvest". Check them out @ http://www.myspace.com/tribalseeds . Their single "The Garden" is awesome...the whole album is awesome. Ive seen them live a couple times, and this new album blew my mind. Roll one up and check them out.
> 
> 
> "one good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain."



Badass band ...thanks for the introduction brotha man


----------



## The Wookie (Nov 14, 2009)

strictly seedless u going to the tribal seeds show tonight at world beat?


----------

